# BREEDER REFUSED REFUND FOR SHIPPING



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

hi guys, 

so after much headache and heartache, the problems i had with barbara roark have come to a semi-successful end. this woman was one of the worst people i have ever had to deal with. not only did she never return any of my calls, a few days ago someone sent me and email on her behalf saying that i was lucky to get my money back because in her contract is says "no refunds." meaning she would replace a puppy within a few months. well, once you send me a maltese that is 2 months older than what i paid for, i think your contract should be void. 

i lost $300 in the end, which is pretty bad considering all the stress that i went through. the woman never called me back! she never answered my calls. anyhow, i wanted to report her to the attorney general in the state of oklahoma, post a review on puppyfind (she is still trying to sell these poorly kept dogs), and file a complaint with the BBB. how do i find her business with the BBB. it is not under her name. any help? thanks for all your suggestions. 

i sent her a letter kindly requesting the remainder of the money and she never even called me back, let alone sent me a letter stating why she felt a refund was not necessary. 

thanks guys!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

gosh that lady is insane







sorry about the $300. hope you find some way to get your money.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She does not have to be a member of the BBB for you to file. You just need one of their forms and you will fill out all the information giving the name she is doing business under.....

I am so sorry this happened to you.....


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear all this happened....did you ever get another puppy, for a differnt person of course?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

That's unfortunate that you won't get that money back (for shipping). You should definitely report her and post this info where ever you can. Are you planning to get another puppy (I am just curious)?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorry all this happened. It's terrible. I'm glad you got your money back from the dog, but you should have gotten the refund for the shipping too. I guess now this is all over, and you can finally put it totally behind you.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I would also send a letter to the airline involved. Maybe they'll refuse to deal with her in the future.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Regarding the BBB.. I'm in canada. What I did when a small company tried to rip me off with my computer was, I called the company and told them I would report them to BBB. Of course that did not help. So I went home wrote all the details up and made 4 copies. I sent one copy to BBB one to the company letting them know I reported them and an other to a tv new statation that deal with these type of rip off artist. Last copy was for me.


The BBB wrot eme back and informed me the companu was notified. Within one week the company contacted me and replaced my computer with a brand new one with all the specifications I asked for. 
With in one year he was out of business.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@May 19 2005, 03:17 PM
> *Sorry to hear all this happened....did you ever get another puppy, for a differnt person of course?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63590*


[/QUOTE]


no, i never got another puppy! the whole situation was so stressful. also, i have learned so much at spoiled maltese that i decided i would wait a year or two and buy one then. i love my little tessa, she is such a sweetheart!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@May 19 2005, 04:56 PM
> *I would also send a letter to the airline involved.  Maybe they'll refuse to deal with her in the future.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63623*


[/QUOTE]

good idea salty malty!!!!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Tessa's Mom - That is awful! I would definately at least try to do what I could to let others know to not buy from her. You definately should have been refunded shipping costs due to the fact it was not "what you ordered" plus a sick puppy at that!







Good Luck!


----------



## miss emily (Dec 7, 2005)

I had a problem with Emmy being older than what I paid for. I was purchasing her from Jennifer Siliski, and had paind for a 12 week old pup. Whe I went to the airport, I picked up what was almost a 5 month old pup. When I called her, I got the "too bad" response. 4 years later, the crook got all her dogs taken from her. I guess what I am saying is, file your complaint. It probably won't be the only one this woman gets, and then perhaps at some point she will be put out of business.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am sorry you had to go through all of this, I do agree with reporting her. She needs to be stopped and put out of business.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

If you know someone who is computer savvy (which I'm not!) you can run a trace on her by the emails she sent you. And I would definately phone your local tv station and get them to do a consumer watch on her. We are in the process of building a house and our local station did a story on one of the builders in our city and they have lost a lot of business due to their unethical practices!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

It must be frustating, sorry you have to deal with this, but you should be entitled to the refund for these charges. You can also report her to the registry that she uses for her puppies. Most of these registries will also send a letter to her stating the problem and may revoke her registration priviledges if there are enough complaints. You can also take her to small claims court. Tell her you will also sue her for fraud, misrepresention etc. You can report her to the BBB and the courts under the name you know her as, "doing business as." Tell her you will post this story on the internet so anytime someone does a search on her or her business they will get this story. 
Good luck!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lol before anyone gets all upset over this -

it happened back in may







check the dates


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> lol before anyone gets all upset over this -
> 
> it happened back in may
> 
> ...


lol....that happens a lot.....


----------

